# HO just called me



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

She wanted to know how much we charge to install a water heater that they purchased. I said probably 400. She's like WWwwHhhhaaaatttt and basically hung up on me.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> She wanted to know how much we charge to install a water heater that they purchased. I said probably 400. She's like WWwwHhhhaaaatttt and basically hung up on me.


When they call you back for a repair on a new water heater a hack install charge them double


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I watched a u tube video on selling to HO's. They talked a lot about the cheapest bid and pointing out why there the cheapest. I can't remember it all but very good video. 
I should of cut her off from the start and said we're not the cheap guys so you might want to move along. A holes


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Look on the bright side, you will not lose a dime on the job you didn't get. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> She wanted to know how much we charge to install a water heater that they purchased. I said probably 400. She's like WWwwHhhhaaaatttt and basically hung up on me.












That's more than a fair price. 

When the customer responds in a negative way such as happened with you, I will always ask, "Tell me, what did you expect it to cost Mrs. Smith?"

And when they respond with a low-ball price much, much lower than mine, I tell them that no licensed plumbing contractor will do the work for that. And I let them mull that over a little.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I simply tell customers that" I do not install W/H that I do not provide as I will not be responsible when the unit has performance issues, however, I'd be more than happy to quote you a total install using only the best products, with a guarantee that gives you peace of mind that your getting professional work done".


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> I watched a u tube video on selling to HO's. They talked a lot about the cheapest bid and pointing out why there the cheapest. I can't remember it all but very good video.
> I should of cut her off from the start and said we're not the cheap guys so you might want to move along. A holes


Can't find the video can you please post a link?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Can't find the video can you please post a link?


Hvac sales academy on utube. It hits home for any type of trade


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> She wanted to know how much we charge to install a water heater that they purchased. I said probably 400. She's like WWwwHhhhaaaatttt and basically hung up on me.


She's obviously price shopping. Cause she called me yesterday and I gave her the same price, and she said the same, WWwwHhhhaaaattt, only she added, Jesus, Mary and Joseph before hanging up. Like Biz said, I never lost a dime on that job.


----------

